# ladder racks, ski rack lockers, and yaks.



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

eventually gonna have a yak come end of summer or early fall. I notice alot of yall carry yaks & your drumrods in those locakle ski racks, as well as carry your yaks uptop. my questions are concerning this. do most of you guys use ladder racks? im just looking for some general elaboration on this. i wanna be bale to carry the yak & secure it, as well as transport my longer drumrods & be able to lock them. I see the lockable ski racks but what kind of racks are yall suing exactly? are they drilled & bolted to the beds of your trucks or are they clamp ons? is there anyone you reccomend staying away from,as well as who to look into. Cant drive around with 13 footers straight up, and im tired of having to store my allstar inside my truck everytime i go down and then set it up once i get down there to fish. Im tryna do my homework before I get set up this summer.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*thule and yakima*

are likley the two most popular brands of aftermarket racks. I have thule, but not sure if there is any distinct advantage in one over the other. The racks are generally designed to be lockable and work pretty well. The ski racks have their own locks- my cross bars also have a lock so that someone can't just remove the entire ski rack. Not completely theft proof but will certainly hamper the grab it and go type of theft. For a Kayak you may need to use a steel cable with a padlock, I used the same cable I had for a bicycle. Run the cable thru the kayak handles and padlock to something secure. Again if someone has the time they can get around this- but it's kinda hard for someone to walk off with a kayak unnoticed.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

Sea2aeS said:


> eventually gonna have a yak come end of summer or early fall. I notice alot of yall carry yaks & your drumrods in those locakle ski racks, as well as carry your yaks uptop. my questions are concerning this. do most of you guys use ladder racks? im just looking for some general elaboration on this. i wanna be bale to carry the yak & secure it, as well as transport my longer drumrods & be able to lock them. I see the lockable ski racks but what kind of racks are yall suing exactly? are they drilled & bolted to the beds of your trucks or are they clamp ons? is there anyone you reccomend staying away from,as well as who to look into. Cant drive around with 13 footers straight up, and im tired of having to store my allstar inside my truck everytime i go down and then set it up once i get down there to fish. Im tryna do my homework before I get set up this summer.


Talk to Steve (Shooter) and Eric (Catman32). I'm sure they could hook you up with something or point you in the right direction. Seems to me they just recently posted some pics of a yak rack. I could be wrong though (been working too much lately).
Me personally, I have Thule racks attached to the racks on my camper shell.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Think this is the thread you were talking about thresher:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37836

Pretty slick rig.  
.


----------

